# What patterns do you see?



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

He is the definition of adorable


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Piaffe said:


> He is the definition of adorable


 I second that. 
Mom isn't so bad herself, if that is mom. I have a soft spot for creme dilutes.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I see maximum cuteness and an undercoat of adorable


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Bahaha, thanks guys! Henny has maximum expression of the cute gene. His sire is a homozygous black tobiano, and his dam is the perlino pictured. She's gorgeous, and is an excellent brood mare.


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Kayella said:


> She's gorgeous


You're tellin' me!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

BarrelCowgirl said:


> You're tellin' me!


If you really like her, she's bred to the same stallion for another foal next year!  50% chance buckskin tobiano and 50% chance for smokey black tobiano.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

very pretty mama and baby. dont know the coat patterns. Chiilea is really into that .


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

'Daww!! I don't know about the patterns... but... D'AWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't see sabino myself, but I'm leaning towards splash with how high up the white is on his two left legs and also possibly frame because his back right leg is colored.

Do you have a picture of his sire?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I was thinking sabino because of how jagged his spots are. 

Attached is a picture of his sire.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Not jagged enough for sabino, IMO. Sabino typically makes edges more jagged like this:









Hm..I can't tell by looking if the sire has frame or not, but I wonder if he has splash just based on that snip on his nose..


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Kayella said:


> So Henny is about six weeks old now, and I want to know exactly what his markings are. He is a bucskin tobiano, but what else do you see besides that? I believe he may have sabino. He has no face markings, but he's got plenty of chrome! *He is a brown/black based buckskin*, so how dark do you think he will shed out? The last three pictures are the most recent, taken last week when he was five weeks old.


Per the bold... all buckskins and smokey browns/brownskins are "black based." There is no such thing as a "black buckskin." 

Buckskins and smokey browns/brownskins are black + agouti + cream.


----------



## BarrelCowgirl (Jun 4, 2012)

Kayella said:


> If you really like her, she's bred to the same stallion for another foal next year!  50% chance buckskin tobiano and 50% chance for smokey black tobiano.


You had to tell me! I'm even starting to look into horses once again too.


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I really really really don't think he's sabino. He's obviously tobiano, so if he as sabino tobiano you'd probably see some "roaning" areas. Basically just really freckly patches... I'm not an expert but I recently did quick research on sabino and that's what I took from it.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm no color expert, but I would guess just tobiano. If there was sabino I think he would have face markings. 

No opinion on splash as I don't know much about it. Although I think splash frequently have blue eyes. 

So my guess is just tobiano, which is enough, he's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I am with Po on this one. No sabino, definitely tobiano, and almost definitely frame too.


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Can you tell me where you see the frame?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Chiilaa.. i thought frame was what it implies, the top and bottom darker, center lighter ?? I thought sabino was like a roan color with mainly white face? 
I have had Tobiano paints and now one with just color around his eyes,onto his cheeks down the side of his face, not on his nose so it looks like a big blaze. both sides, but none on his ears .. so I dont know if that is considered medicine hat ? and that is his only color, the rest of him is white (pink skin) when wet. just curious as to what they call this.


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I always thought frame was only in frame overo. Because all their white is "frames" by color on the top and bottom?


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Frame could be in any Paint horse, even breeding stock paints. They may not look overo, but who's to say some horse in their bloodline wasn't? It's all very complicated, which is why any horse should be tested before breeding.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I see frame where his leg is dark. That screams frame to me, when you compare it to three other legs with high white. Also on his right side, where the white is going along his barrel and doesn't actually re-cross the spine.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

RosiePosie06 said:


> I always thought frame was only in frame overo. Because all their white is "frames" by color on the top and bottom?


Frame can hide in patterns besides overo. In fact, they have been DNA confirmed frame solids.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Like this guy. Tested positive LWO. He has blue eyes and that is the only hint, there is not a speck of white on him.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

On one side I see a bunny rabbit, on the other an elephant!:wink:


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

I will have to talk with my breeder and see if she's had Black Jack tested.


----------



## ilovepaints (Jun 8, 2012)

*My Sabino's*

Mama








& the boys

Mama is a tovero sabino, she passed the sabino gene to her offspring, I have always heard that to be sabino they must have white chins and of course the white markings on the legs and lacy white overo markings


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

I learned something new! I wasn't aware that frame was an actual DNA tested trait. I thought it was just like "nickname" for some color patterns.


----------

